# Carbide inserts



## Lou Currier (Dec 31, 2016)

i don't know if anyone has seen this or purchased from them so I thought I would share. 

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2016)

This is a wholesaler that you purchase directly from China in bulk. Not just a few pieces at a time. I purchase from a company like this.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 31, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is a wholesaler that you purchase directly from China in bulk. Not just a few pieces at a time. I purchase from a company like this.



The square cutters are sold in lots of 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

